

Ask HN: recommended premium web mail hosting? - yuvadam

Can anyone recommend a good web mail host that is has a strong privacy policy and will not go through my stuff?<p>More than willing to pay a nice monthly fee for such service.<p>Essentially the Gmail experience, plus a few $$$ a month, minus the privacy issues.
======
l0nk
Never tried it but a lot of friends like it: fastmail =)

------
PonyGumbo
I've been using Rackspace Mail for years.

